# 200/240



## kwamenace (Jun 23, 2005)

I know this has probably got a very obvious answer but.........
What is the difference between a 200 and a 240 s13?

Another question. Does the FULL interior from a s14 fit straight into a s13? I know seats do but what about the door cards?

Cheers


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

200sx in europe is pretty much the same as the US, except came with the sr20 I believe (and of course badging). The US spec 240sx either came with the KA24E or the KA24DE. I don't believe there are really that many differences. 

As far as the interior swapping, the seats are direct bolt on. Everything else will require some custom work to make it fit, with time and money anything is possible.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Yea, the S14's interior is slightly larger, even though it looks alot bigger. You would have to do alot of custom work. But why not just go ahead and put a S15 interior in the car? That is if your talking about the european/japan market S series.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

s13 200sx was a CA18DET


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Joel said:


> s13 200sx was a CA18DET


Why would a 200SX have a 1.8 Liter motor? That would make it a 180SX.. That just doesn't make any sense bro. I'm thinking SR. I don't know for sure but the CA18 just doesn't make sense.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

The european version of the s13 I believe did start out with the CA18DET and the CA18DE; but then moved over to the SR20DET and the SR20DE when they came out.


----------



## kwamenace (Jun 23, 2005)

Well that answers my questions. Thanks.
You would be supprised how many people Ive asked that dont know about the 200/240.

Also Looks like I will just custom trim the door cards to match the seats. Seems the way to go. (easy)

Cheers


----------



## tunerspeed (Mar 26, 2005)

*240 sx*

Since your talking about 240 sx, check the 240 sx that the trutlewaxtour is giving away. Green is not my color, but I hope I win it. Here is the link http://turtlewaxtour.com/


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

More ricer looking crap. I hate the way the industry has flocked to our cars. Damn sheep.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> More ricer looking crap. I hate the way the industry has flocked to our cars. Damn sheep.


Amen to that. GO BACK TO YOUR CIVICS! Leave our 240's alone. It's all because the drift scene is getting big, and the 240 is the Honda Civic of drifting. Cheap, Lots of Aftermarket support, tons of motors for it, and it's cheap. That is, of course, in relation to other drift cars. I just got back from Hot Import Nights, Dallas, and I couldn't keep track of how many freakin 240's there were in the parking lots. Not many in the actual show, but plenty in the parking lots. BTW the Cobalt SS and Ion Redline are slower than Grandma in a cemetery. Throttle response is shite, tranny feels like it's gonna fall out the bottom of the car at any moment, weak interior, decent exhaust note, but overall the car is subpar for it's price range. BUT..... I got a free T-Shirt, and a sticker that says "I LOVE TORQUE" so it's all ok.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll give ya $5 for the sticker, lol


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I'll give ya $5 for the sticker, lol


I think I have another one but I already threw the one from the show on my 88 Corolla. Which BTW has 67 lb/ft of Torque. Oh yeah, it's the god of torque. It's my fun rice car. I throw as much rice as I can find without spending any money. i.e. I have a Honda Emblem on the front and a BMW emblem on the back, along with the stock Toyota badging. I used to have a HUGE drag spoiler on the top of the hatch that looked like a freakin skateboard quarter pipe. It's pretty fast though. :thumbdwn: Here's the specs: 91 fwhp, 67 lb/ft torque, 0-60: 9.1, 1/4 mi: 17.4 @ 72 mph. It's a beast among cars. It's fun though, especially since all 4 shocks are blown. :loser:


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Woah! blown shocks give it killer handling! I bet it could take a hairpin corner at 150mph!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

afroeman said:


> Why would a 200SX have a 1.8 Liter motor? That would make it a 180SX.. That just doesn't make any sense bro. I'm thinking SR. I don't know for sure but the CA18 just doesn't make sense.


Yes it doesnt make sense. Europe, Malaysia and South Africa got the S13 liftback with the name of 200SX and the CA18 engine. They didnt get the SR until the S14.

Nissan doesnt always denote car name with engine capacity because Nissan has almost always released the same car with different engine variants.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

yeah if that was the case my Skyline would be an R25 
and wouldnt the 240s be 240SR's not 240SX


----------

